# 2009 Routan SE: replacing REQ stereo with REN stereo



## 89JettaCoupe (Jan 27, 2004)

Is it just plug and play to swap between the more basic stereo (6 disc mp3 with no Uconnect and no RSE package) to one of the higher end touch screen head units? I looked into getting an aftermarket unit with carplay for my wife's van but with all of the adapters and wiring harnesses in order to retain steering wheel controls it's over $500.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

You have to make sure it is high speed bus and not a low speed bus like some other Chrysler vehicles. The Dodge/Chrysler units from 2013 onward switched to HD entertainment systems, so the touch screen head units may not be plug & play with Routans. Anything from model year 2012 and below should be plug & play... and by 'anything' I mean the Dodge/Chrysler/VW minivans that I think are all high speed bus. The low speed bus head units are on certain other Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep vehicles.

There are better options than REN (which is what I have in my Rout). The REN is non-navi touch-screen, but it was only for 2008-09 year for Chrysler and was replaced I believe by RBZ either during the middle of 2009 or maybe for 2010 model year as the non-navi touchscreen unit. But you might want to look newer than that. In 2011, the U-Connect system went to a Garmin based OS and is supposedly much much easier to use. And then at some point (and it might be with 2011) they added the more advance bluetooth that allows bluetooth streaming of media from your phone or bluetooth device. I think RHR might be that code.

I believe all touch screens had sirius built-in, but you have to have the antenna to get sirius. Also, if you choose a touch screen unit with navi, you have to get the antenna that is compatible for GPS.

Make sure you get the 4-digit unlock code from the unit you plan to install. It should be plug & play unless you have the VES entertainment system, in which case you might have to go to the dealership and pay $20 or $50 for programming.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, and you will need a Uconnect microphone and if you want the reverse camera to work you'll need to get a camera kit. (There are some really good and cheap aftermarket cameras on Amazon, just fyi.)

Check out this thread: https://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/168487-RHR-in-older-model

It includes some Mopar numbers for the mic kit, camera, and GPS/Sirius antennas.

And yes, RHR from 2011-12 allows bluetooth streaming of media.


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

One other thing to keep in mind is if you get a Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep/Ram stereo the back lighting on the controls will be either Green(ish) or Blue(ish) depending on the year, not the Red(ish) your Routan has.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

I swapped REQ unit (6 disc changer *with* Uconnect, but no RSE package) in my wife's 2009 SEL with REN unit. I bought it locally through Craig List for a $100. It was plug-n-play. Unfortunately HDD doesn't work so I am limited to one DVD to play MP3 music files. I guess that's why it was so cheap. And I get VW logo when I turn unit on and buttons have green back lighting.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

The REN required a software update to prevent the HDD from corrupting which would usually lead to bricking the HDD completely. Which might've been what happened to yours with previous owner. They do use special "heavy duty" HDD units so they can survive the extreme temps in the vehicle, so you can't just buy any PC hard drive and install it as a replacement. 

There have been reports that the vehicle manufacturer logos on startup of the head units will change after a short while, going from Dodge or Chrysler to VW and vice versa. Not sure how it happens, maybe it somehow picks up the VIN or the vehicle's ECU talking to the head unit. But I don't think I've seen anywhere anything about the blue or green or red backlighting also changing. I think just the vehicle manufacturer logo on the display 'corrects' itself when swapping brand vehicles.


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

MozartMan said:


> ..Unfortunately HDD doesn't work so I am limited to one DVD to play MP3 music files. I guess that's why it was so cheap...


You can buy a new hard drive here: https://mygig-disk.com/index-ren.php

They also have some troubleshooting advise on their site.


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

Zambee500 said:


> ...I think just the vehicle manufacturer logo on the display 'corrects' itself when swapping brand vehicles.


That is correct.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

georgef61 said:


> You can buy a new hard drive here: https://mygig-disk.com/index-ren.php
> 
> They also have some troubleshooting advise on their site.


I did buy new laptop PATA drive but it didn't work either. Something wrong with the HDD controller or some other piece of electronics inside the unit. Unit was locking up when I was trying to use hard drive. So I removed it and unit works fine. 
But it is ok, I can fit a lot of MP3 files on one DVD.

I will check that site. Thanks.


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

I have the RER in my SEL Premium and the RHR is the top tier one with BT streaming and the works. Reading about the HD corruption issue in software, I updated to latest available version on the MyGig site (2.4.04 IIRC), my unit was on a much older version. Seems to be chugging along well though.


----------

